# whats are some of the most rare and or sought after bettas



## socold57 (Aug 24, 2012)

since im new , just wondering what are the most rare and sought after bettas out there.

please post some pictures

thanks alot


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

socold57 said:


> since im new , just wondering what are the most rare and sought after bettas out there.
> 
> please post some pictures
> 
> thanks alot


I have never seen another blue/pink betta anywhere.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i used to think ones in my avy were rare. now i just think its uncommon. imo its yellow and orange betta that are rare. ive seen pics of red/yellow mix bettas but no true orange one yet. closest one i saw and own is my betta named halloween. he's had some fin issues due to getting used to his new home but its going to be a bit worse later on as he'll go into a 5g divided. his dorsal split and 3-4 rays worth of anal tail are gone. caudal tail split and damaged. thought he was double tail but that split seems to have sealed up so im unsure if he's delta or double.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

xShainax. Wow your fish is amazing? Where did you find him?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I think emerald green and solid black is hard to come by.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

SDragon said:


> xShainax. Wow your fish is amazing? Where did you find him?


I found him at Petsmart and had to have him because of his color


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ya i think orange is kinda rare and so is yellow, i have a CT that is all yellow. i named him Lemon while i was paying for him lol even the clerk was like omg hes yellow! i know a couple of people here also have yellow ones. lol heres a pic


----------



## KcSaf (Jul 25, 2012)

im pretty sure purple is also rare, although i dont have a purple one for myself


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ya i havent seen much purple. but they are beautiful.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

ive lately seen a few yellow betta. they weren't 100% yellow but almost 70% on the body.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This is the closest to a purple betta I have seen


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow what an awesome pet smart find! I have never seen any interesting colors at pets art let alone a pink/blue one. Yes purple is a rare color.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

we just found a beautiful purple HMPK at petco last night (i almost bought him a few weeks ago, but got a red VT instead. then we popped back in and got him anyway this week!) he's got a nice, beautiful solid purple coloration, and white-trimmed almost-butterfly finnage. same trip we also got a lovely marbled green butterfly SDeT, who's got just a hint of blue and ALMOST pure green. my fiance, the better photographer, is gonna try to take some photos later today, my feeble attempts are here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=111912


----------



## jake1515 (Feb 15, 2012)

There are a few black one's at my local fish store! Maybe I should pick them up.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

a true purple with no wash is pretty rare, as well as albino.

Yellow, orange, and black are a just uncommon and it really depends on your area. I find blacks all the time, my walmart was getting tons of them. Yellow went through the same faze. I have never seen a truly orange betta so i suppose you could classify it as rare?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

if someone could figure out a way to breed calico coloring (as in goldfish) into bettas, those things would probably be the most beautiful animals on the planet.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

A lot of people are after specific tail types.. Everyone has their own likes and dislikes.. Many love halfmoons and plakat tail types...

Good form, which is uncommon to be found in pet store bettas. Typically found in well bred bettas, coming from GOOD breeders who breed show quality fish..

Pet store wise people seem to be attracted to solid whites, blacks, etc/ Marbles are also liked by many. Red and blue are dominant traits and therefore more commonly found in bettas, so they are less sought after. veil tails are very common as well, so less people admire their beauty.


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

*This is my boy "duskcoming" he looks like a sunset and his body is black as night.*

*He's one of the 1st I have seen!*


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

bettaluvinmom64 said:


> *This is my boy "duskcoming" he looks like a sunset and his body is black as night.*
> 
> *He's one of the 1st I have seen!*


oh my, he took my breath away! Who bred him? Also, beautiful name


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

homegrown terror said:


> if someone could figure out a way to breed calico coloring (as in goldfish) into bettas, those things would probably be the most beautiful animals on the planet.


someone on here recently posted a photo of their koi colored betta and he is indeed gorgeous!


----------



## socold57 (Aug 24, 2012)

Did you win him on eBay lol , last time I saw him he was around 80 bones


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

registereduser said:


> someone on here recently posted a photo of their koi colored betta and he is indeed gorgeous!


link me please, i MUST see this.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

homegrown terror said:


> link me please, i MUST see this.


ok brb......


waaaah! I can't find him but I'll keep looking and PM you a link.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Solid deep purple and true green(non turquoise) are very rare colors. Solid black is also hard to come by. True albinos with pink eyes are the rarest and most sought after by breeders and serious collectors.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I think my Freddy is pretty rare... a Blue MG turned solid yellow...










Even his black beard went yellow:


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

He came from a thailand breeder ,my person gets them from him


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

Why yes I did ! And worth every dollar!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I think my Freddy is pretty rare... a Blue MG turned solid yellow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats very bizarre to say the least. do you happen to have pics of him before or during the process? i wonder if my orange betta might do something like that. there are turquoise highlights on his tail.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have yet to see a betta like my boy, Dragon. I have no clue what his color is called, but his body is silverish and his fins are reddish copper with a white outline


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

BettaLover223 said:


> I have yet to see a betta like my boy, Dragon. I have no clue what his color is called, but his body is silverish and his fins are reddish copper with a white outline


I can tell you the white outline is simply the butterfly marking 

But the other colors are interesting


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

nel3 said:


> thats very bizarre to say the least. do you happen to have pics of him before or during the process? i wonder if my orange betta might do something like that. there are turquoise highlights on his tail.


Here ya go  http://ultimatebetta.blogspot.ca/2012/03/my-ever-changing-freddy.html


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Here ya go  http://ultimatebetta.blogspot.ca/2012/03/my-ever-changing-freddy.html


thank you very much Pitluvs, thats one amazing betta you have.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> I can tell you the white outline is simply the butterfly marking
> 
> But the other colors are interesting


Thank you  I don't really understand what his color is, its like a copper red with a silverish-gold body. Oh, and he's a dragon scale too  I've had him for four months my boyfriend at the time bought him for me.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Pitluvs said:


> Here ya go  http://ultimatebetta.blogspot.ca/2012/03/my-ever-changing-freddy.html


That's incredible!


----------

